# Valve Tags



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Where do you order yours from? Anybody know any suppliers on the West Coast? Seems like all the manufacturers are back east.


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

*tags*

RK Industries in Baldwin Park Calif.

Pat


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh you're ****ing toast buddy!


----------

